# Smoking Ribs



## al795 (Mar 13, 2015)

Is there any benefit to smoking rib slabs on their edge(bones vertical)?


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 13, 2015)

The only reason I would smoke them that way is so I can get more of them in at one time! That's why they make rib racks.


----------



## al795 (Mar 13, 2015)

Roger that.


----------



## joe black (Mar 16, 2015)

Good words, Welsh.  I can't think of any better answer.  Al, this is agood method to smoke a bunch of ribs that over extends the capacity of your flat smoking surface.  Good smoking,  Joe


----------



## bard4fun (Jun 13, 2015)

As when you smoke a brisket with the fat side up so the juices flavor the meat as it renders out, the fat helps when use a rack to let that flavor flow, if you put the heavy side at the top as well as the boney end toward the heat. Just my thought hope this helps!!


----------

